
I Just Hacked a State Election. I’m 17 - dbattaglia
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/08/21/i-just-hacked-a-state-election-17-not-a-good-hacker-219374
======
Nadya
_> The replica state election websites used in this year’s competition were
built on MySQL_

So the replica website built and designed by the DEFCON instructors to be
vulnerable to SQLi for the purposes of demonstration was vulnerable to SQLi.
Not that I was expecting anything less - but talk about clickbait...

------
masonic

      I was able to shut down the website that would tally the votes, bringing the election to a screeching halt. 
    

Ridiculous clickbait title and claims. Such misdeeds do nothing to stop or
"hack" a state _election_ ; at worst, it could delay _tabulation_.

------
prolikewh0a
Why are we blaming all of this election hacking on Russia when clearly our own
governments don't care the least about election integrity?

Get rid of all of this, go back to paper ballots.

